# mtb curved wallride pics



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

at Ray's, Cleveland









» rays mtb










Lee Likes Bikes


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Great thread...
...can't wait to see it fill up with sick s88t to ride!

Can I get a seat by the berm please?


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

cmc4130 said:


> at Ray's, Cleveland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favorite thread! Nice shots man!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

yours truly at Allied:









the TrailPirate himself at Allied:








Allied Compound -- End of the World Jam - January 2012





































More like a wood 'berm' but still cool:





































just a slant/bank, but i like the exit to a landing !!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

https://rootsrated.com/stories/the-top-five-mountain-bike-trails-in-alabama


----------

